# Steam-Spieleversionen



## princessnoemie (24. August 2010)

Hallo Community.

Eine Frage:Wenn Steam auf Deutsch installiert ist und ich mir z.B.ein (in Deutschland indiziertes) Spiel bei Steam kaufe bekomme ich dann die deutsche indizierte Version des Spiels oder die englische unzensierte.
Oder hängt es mit dem Land zusammen wo man wohnt (Luxembourg in diesem Fall)?

Vielen Dank im voraus für eure Antworten


----------



## Falcon (26. August 2010)

1) Man kann die Spiele per Rechtsklick => Eigenschaften unabhängig von der Steam Einstellung der Sprache auf andere Sprachen umstellen

2) Cut/Uncut wird in der Regel (!) durch die Herkunft Deiner IP bestimmt. Viele Titel bleiben also Uncut, auch wenn Du eine Englische Sprachversion installierst. Beispielsweise Left 4 Dead 2. Das gilt AFAIK nur, wenn Du online kaufst. Wenn Du eine Uncut Packungsversion auf Deinem Account aktivierst, bleibt diese aber Uncut!

3) Manche Spiele lassen sich nur durch Umstellen der Sprache "Uncut" machen. Modern Warfare 2 zum Beispiel, sofern man eine Uncut Packungsversion gekauft hat. Leider ist gerade bei Modern Warfare 2 das Aktivieren einer Uncut Version in deutschen Landen vor ein paar Wochen gesperrt worden.

Das ganze gehört aber eigentlich in den Steam Sammelthread


----------

